

Ask HN: Project Collaboration Web Apps? - johng

So, someone submitted proofhub.com earlier today and the software there is almost perfect. However, it's beta/alpha and is lacking some serious features.<p>I cant invite a new person into an already created project
I cant make someone else an admin so they can create projects<p>Just a few little things like that...<p>I'm wondering if anyone else knows of some "ready for prime time" software to do this via the web... and without breaking the bank. I'm thinking $99/month OR LESS for an "unlimited" type account.<p>What's everyone else using?
======
dzlobin
www.basecamphq.com I'm not sure there is anything better

